
Elon Musk: Watch this documentary for free until Sunday night - rapnie
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/982119546420002817
======
rapnie
I highly recommend everyone to watch this great documentary. We all know AI
(and robotics) will be revolutionary, as we see it daily in the news and in
our social feeds, or we are (enthousiastically) working on AI projects
ourselves. This 1,5hr well-made movie brings it all together, and offers a
disturbing glimpse into our near future. The revolution is well underway, and
it is mostly unregulated.

Watch and share!

You can watch for free until Sunday night, April 8, according to Elon Musk

If you are (rightfully) worried about where this all leads, come join the non-
profit humanetech.com community and provide your insights and solutions for
the development of more Humane Technology. We are still small with 1300+
members and need all the help we can get :)

------
DrScump
It's here:

[http://doyoutrustthiscomputer.org/watch](http://doyoutrustthiscomputer.org/watch)

